# difference between squat rack and portable power rack



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

according to this website where i got what is neccesary for a gym it says you need both, but IDK why you would needboth.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't think you need both if it's only for you.
Can you post the link?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

yaah im trying to copy this layout.
http://www.crossfit.com/journal/library/cfjissue1_Sep02.pdf


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2007)

Where is all that going to fit?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

my grandmas basement. im only doing the first few things. olympic bar, dumbells, weight, squat rack, bench, pullup/dip bar, and portable power rack(IDK wat they are so idk if i need them yet)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

why do you need a portable power rach if you have a squat rack.

also, what the fuck is a portable power rack?  i have never seen one that you can just pack up and move around.  power racks are big and solid.  if there was one that was portable, i would be afraid of its durablity.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 25, 2007)

If you don't know what it is... what the fuck....


----------



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why do you need a portable power rach if you have a squat rack.
> 
> also, what the fuck is a portable power rack?  i have never seen one that you can just pack up and move around.  power racks are big and solid.  if there was one that was portable, i would be afraid of its durablity.



thats what i wasa thinking lol. i wont get that. anything else i would need?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

Barbell
plates
power rack
adjustable bench

that is all you need right there.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Barbell
> plates
> power rack
> adjustable bench
> ...


And dumbells of course.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

I wouldn't even say you NEED dumbells.  they are nice to have, but in a home gym, it takes up a shit ton of room to have a full set of DBs.

If anything, i would look into purchasing a few DBs that you may use frequently, just a few different weights.  Either that, or I would buy about 4-5 different sized kettlebells (no pairs, just single bells) and have those to use, as they take up little room.  Other than that, you can go with the power blocks, although they are expensive as shit and take up a huge ton of space.

If I were setting up a home gym (which I hope to do when I get a garage of my own), I will have a bar, some bumper plates and some regular plates, power rack, and a few KBs.  And then all the other shit I have stock piled at the facility I work at now (sled, safety squat bar, Tire, etc.).


----------



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

i have these dumbells that are like barbells and you can add and take off weight when ever you want. you screw on a top just like a barbell


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i have these dumbells that are like barbells and you can add and take off weight when ever you want. you screw on a top just like a barbell



yea, those work.

but, how many 10lb plates can you fit on them?  If you put on anything bigger than a 10lb plate (25lb or greater) then the size is to big to get any sort of solid ROM.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 25, 2007)

lol. im very weak so im sure it wont be a problem for now, but i guess in a few years as i get stronger ill buy them


----------



## danny81 (Dec 26, 2007)

going to the store now. i caled up and the guy is willing to give me some old bar that he had for free only problem is that it doesnt weight 45 lbs it is like a random weight like 22.3lbs i think. do you think i houl just tkae it or spend the money and get a good 45lb olympic bar. also I dont think the weight i have can fit on an olympic bar


----------



## danny81 (Dec 26, 2007)

alright the squat rack is 300. i already have a bench. a bar is 100. the mat for the squt rack is 65 and 300 lbs of weights(metal) are 150


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 27, 2007)

If you can wait a month, I would wait a month.  

Weight buying season is coming up; it happens to coincide with the end of resolutioners season in the beginning of February 

craigslist.com will be loaded with tons of stuff cheap probably - I know I'm planning on checking it out and buying some cheap DBs and whatnot for when I'm lazy or it's snowing too badly to go to the gym.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 27, 2007)

i dont order shit off the internet. i dont have a credit card


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

craigslist.com
craigslist.com
craigslist.com !!!!

Here's what I did...
Powerrack: $50 (Advertised for $300, then $250, then $200, then $150. I offered $50. He said "I just want it moved - Come and get it"
300lb weights + Bar + EZ Bar (free after reselling smith machine that came with them)
bench - free (listed in the FREE section)

Total cost for everything on P-Funk's list above = $50. Straight up.

Just be patient. If it's not listed now. It will be soon. In January everyone vows to "get fit" but by March there'll be someone freaking over their credit card bill and selling off their "lightly used" stuff.

Remember... the early bird gets the worm. Check the listings often!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2007)

I got all my home gym equipment off craigslist as well.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

i dont have a credit card nd do they deliver? because i cant drive and pick it up.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 28, 2007)

Big G said:


> craigslist.com
> craigslist.com
> craigslist.com !!!!
> 
> ...



do they have pullup bars too?


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i dont have a credit card nd do they deliver? because i cant drive and pick it up.





HialeahChico305 said:


> do they have pullup bars too?



Craigslist.com is a website that allows people in your area to post free classified ads. All kinds of people list all kinds of things all the time. If you have something you want to get rid of you could advertise it for sale/trade/free on there too.

Whether your area currently has any listings for pullup bars and/or whether there are any people willing to deliver what they're advertising for sale, I have no idea. Probably though, sooner or later.

I do know though that if someone offered me $20 to drive something down the road for them, I'd probably do it. Everything in life is negotiable!

The important thing to note is that craigslist.com is not a store. It's not some site that you need to plug in your credit card. It's just a way for Mr & Mrs Joe Blow (your neighbors) to advertise some crap they've got in their garage (or wherever) that they don't want any more.

Different stuff is listed every minute of every day. You never know what'll be listed next. Somtimes you have to be patient. And sometimes someone else will beat you to it. But there's always bargains to be found (just like the classified ads in your local newspaper).

God knows I have a storage building filled with washing machines, dryers, wood, doors, windows and all manner of crap that I've acquired for NOTHING by regularly checking the FREE section on craigslist. I recently built an entire shed, complete with vinyl siding, three windows and shingles for free.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good, ill be checking that out after work.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

alright i just baught it at  store. i got a squat rack, pullup/dip bar, bench, 45lb bar and 300+lbs of weight. but i have a problem idk where to keep all the weight. what do you guys do?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you lack space in your house sell everything join and gym


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

noooo. i mean shud i just leave it on the floor or what? in a box


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 28, 2007)

Just dump it on the floor. Might want to make sure the floor can hold it.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

its a concrete floor im sure its fine. i might buy a mat eventually


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd like to see a picutre of this..


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

of wat?


----------



## Big G (Dec 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright i just baught ...a squat rack, pullup/dip bar, bench, 45lb bar and 300+lbs of weight.





soxmuscle said:


> I'd like to see a picutre of this..





danny81 said:


> of wat?



Duh.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 29, 2007)

w.e ill tke. a pic.


----------

